

Hacker events in SF around Startup School time? - bemmu

I am one of many who might be traveling a great distance to attend Startup School. I am glad to do so, but what other interesting events would be happening around that time to make more use of my time in SF?
======
bazookaBen
just went to events.hackerdojo.com, they don't seem to have anything. emailed
them to ask, i think more emails will help build the case

